# Nutro's Chinese connection, bummer.



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Nutro was in my rotation. i contacted them to ask if they
sorce anything from China. they told me they're vitamins
and minerals are are sourced in China.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't fed it for years because every time I tried the dogs would vomit bile. Over night, in-between meals, yellow bile. Switch foods, the vomiting stops, try it again (differing formulas), vomiting starts back up.

The foods' ingredient lists really look great, but I'm not willing to experiment with it again


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

No food company can get Vitamin C or folic acid from outside China. It is simply not manufactured elsewhere. Even if the company itself gets them from Europe, it has come from China to Europe. There's no way around it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

All of the ingredients Nutro uses in the foods are very carefully sourced. The supplier must prove that the ingredient meets up with the standards and must pass a series of tests before they can begin to supply aan thing to be used in a Nutro food. Then, each day, over 600 quality checks are done on each batch of food to ensure its safety and quality. There are a series of tests done on each ingredient before it even enters one of the plants. It would not be used in the food unless it was completely safe. I know that just a couple of months ago, two trucks of turkey for our Natural Choice Grain Free formulas were turned away before entering the facility because they didn't meet up with our standard.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

DSM makes vitamin C in Scotland



> Practically all of the world's vitamin C now on the market in the USA is manufactured in China. While we know of nothing wrong with Chinese Vitamin C, a monopoly is never a good thing for consumers over the long term.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

As much as I am not a fan of anything from China, and try very hard not to buy anything from there, I am a big believer in chinese herbal medicine & remedies, some of the true Chinese herbs I still have to get from a source in China


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you must of just learned this. when i pm'ed you and ask if Nutro sourced anything from China you gave me a 1-800 number and an e-mail address because you didn't know.



NutroGeoff said:


> All of the ingredients Nutro uses in the foods are very carefully sourced. The supplier must prove that the ingredient meets up with the standards and must pass a series of tests before they can begin to supply aan thing to be used in a Nutro food. Then, each day, over 600 quality checks are done on each batch of food to ensure its safety and quality. There are a series of tests done on each ingredient before it even enters one of the plants. It would not be used in the food unless it was completely safe. I know that just a couple of months ago, two trucks of turkey for our Natural Choice Grain Free formulas were turned away before entering the facility because they didn't meet up with our standard.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i haven't heard anything bad about Chinese herbal medicine and remedies.



Rvent said:


> As much as I am not a fan of anything from China, and try very hard not to buy anything from there, I am a big believer in chinese herbal medicine & remedies, some of the true Chinese herbs I still have to get from a source in China


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

this makes me question Nutro's standards.



NutroGeoff said:


> All of the ingredients Nutro uses in the foods are very carefully sourced. The supplier must prove that the ingredient meets up with the standards and must pass a series of tests before they can begin to supply aan thing to be used in a Nutro food. Then, each day, over 600 quality checks are done on each batch of food to ensure its safety and quality. There are a series of tests done on each ingredient before it even enters one of the plants. It would not be used in the food unless it was completely safe. I know that just a couple of months ago, two trucks of turkey for our Natural Choice Grain Free formulas were turned away before entering the facility because they didn't meet up with our standard.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you must of just learned this. when i pm'ed you and ask if Nutro sourced anything from China you gave me a 1-800 number and an e-mail address because you didn't know.


You asked me where the ingredients come from and I said that I do not know where each ingredient comes from.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what's with the staged, form answer? you knew what i was asking you. you're pushing a product that your not informed about. 



doggiedad said:


> you must of just learned this. when i pm'ed you and ask if Nutro sourced anything from China you gave me a 1-800 number and an e-mail address because you didn't know.





NutroGeoff said:


> You asked me where the ingredients come from and I said that I do not know where each ingredient comes from.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what's with the staged, form answer? you knew what i was asking you. you're pushing a product that your not informed about.


I don't know the source of each ingredient. The sourcing information is kept track of at the manufacturing facilities. As opposed to giving you information that I do not have, I gave you where you can get the information from a source that can give you the source of each individual ingredient.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> I don't know the source of each ingredient. The sourcing information is kept track of at the manufacturing facilities. As opposed to giving you information that I do not have, I gave you where you can get the information from a source that can give you the source of each individual ingredient.


If you work for that company then why can't you find out where they are sourced for???

I'm sure your vitamins are sourced in China. Really a shame since more and more vitamins are being sourced from Italy, France, and Switzerland.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

leaveittoweaver said:


> If you work for that company then why can't you find out where they are sourced for???
> 
> I'm sure your vitamins are sourced in China. Really a shame since more and more vitamins are being sourced from Italy, France, and Switzerland.


I am not involved in the process of manufacturing the foods. Also, with all of the different formulas and the fact that we are constantly trying to find better places to get the ingredients from. I gave him the 1-800 number to be as accurate as possible for the ingredients. The operators with 1-800 number have the most up to date information. As opposed to giving incorrect information I sent him right to the source to get everything he needed.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I work for another large pet food company, and they also do not tell us where ingredients are sourced. I've asked.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

I find that so strange. Every rep I've ever asked about ingredient sourcing has told me where their ingredients are sourced. And if they didn't tell me that, they would at least tell me if it was all sourced in the U.S or not. 

Natural Balance has always been shady about talking about ingredient sourcing. But I know they are not completely U.S. sourced.

Fromm, Nutrisource, Orijen, Merrick, Wellness, Canidae...they've all told me about where their ingredients are sourced. I will ask the Nutro representative of the store I work for the next time he's around.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well as I told doggiedad in our pm, I know we get a lot of our ingredients from America, for example, we get our chicken, rice and oatmeal from Texas. I also know that we get some ingredients from outside the US, such as our lamb and venison from New Zealand. I do also know that we do source our own products very carefully sd I said before and that we are very careful and thorough with our tests on possible new and current suppliers to our foods. Nothing goes into our food that we aren't 100% sure is safw.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

leaveittoweaver said:


> I find that so strange. Every rep I've ever asked about ingredient sourcing has told me where their ingredients are sourced. And if they didn't tell me that, they would at least tell me if it was all sourced in the U.S or.


I've had representatives tell me that their brands were all sourced here then came to find out some "minor" ingredients are not. I think it comes down to whether or not that company is willing to have "full disclosure" and inform their reps of this information or would prefer that the owners "search them down" to find out this information (with some being even uninformative for various "reasons").


----------

